# mk 5 jetta ipod help



## davidbryan (May 27, 2008)

I just got a Blitzsafe iPod adapter for my 2006 Jetta, and the instructions say to connect it to the cd changer port above the glovebox. I looked in the glovebox, and there's no port. So I called their tech support, and they told me to connect it to the port in the trunk, but I can't find a port in the trunk either. I'm completely confused and have searched the forums unsuccessfully for answers.
I just need to know where the cd changer port is!
thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: mk 5 jetta ipod help (davidbryan)*

sounds like you have the V.3a unit, it can connect in your glovebox or in your trunk if you have the right connection, but a 2006 jetta would have neither, contact your reseller to setup an exchnage for the V.5 unit


----------



## davidbryan (May 27, 2008)

that makes perfect sense... i've requested an exchange.
thanks again for your help!


----------



## davidbryan (May 27, 2008)

*Re: mk 5 jetta ipod help ([email protected])*

so i got the v.5, plugged it into the back of the head unit, and it doesn't seem to be recognized. when i press the cd button twice it just says "no cd".
fwiw, there was no blue connector in the port like was mentioned in the instructions, so i just plugged the adaptor into the one port it fits into.
do i need to disconnect the battery?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: mk 5 jetta ipod help (davidbryan)*

where did you connect the black ground wire to?


----------



## davidbryan (May 27, 2008)

*Re: mk 5 jetta ipod help ([email protected])*

i grounded the black wire to a screw located behind the radio. I haven't reinstalled the radio into the dash yet either, because I wanted to see if it worked before I went through the trouble of putting it back together. I don't know if that makes a difference?


----------



## davidbryan (May 27, 2008)

*Re: mk 5 jetta ipod help ([email protected])*

i got it to work by grounding the wire to the head unit instead of the car...didn't realize i had to do that!
btw, the sound quality is amazing- way better than i expected!
thanks for you help!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: mk 5 jetta ipod help (davidbryan)*

glad to hear you like it, its a nice USA made product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yanimac (May 29, 2008)

Hello, any photos of how to install this cable?
I have a nav system in my 06 GLI and the CD changer in the armrest. Buying the BlitzSafe VW/M-Link1 V.5 would add ipod connectivity?
BTW, I've noticed some typos on the descriptions of some of your products: (mainly the 2 BlitzSafe pages)
<< This interface connects to you CD Changer >> should say "connects to YOUR CD Changer"
<< The interface will charge ou ipod >> should say "will charge YOUR ipod" 
Sorry, but I'm a web designer and typos make your site look unprofessional.
regards


----------

